# the answer to the question: pailo or xikar



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

And the answer is Palio!!

I have had my palio for a month or two now and love it.

On a whim I bid on the special at cbid...an xikar and three cigars. It came right before I left for the weekend mini-vacation. I threw the cutter in with my stuff. Even when I opened it, before I left I thought "hmmm this doesn't seem as solid as the palio." Long story short, I dropped it, it broke, and I had nothing to cut my cigars with. I hadn't even used it once! I couldn't see the palio breaking after falling on the carpet!! I spent half an hour trying to fix it.

The vacation was nice..but it would have been even better with a cigar that night!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Send it to XiKar (instructions are on their website), and they will fix it for free. Sorry for your bad luck.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Xikar come with a lifetime warrenty with there cutters, so like icehog suggested just send it back.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd bite the end off rather than go without.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i have a xikar - a gift from a friend. i like it, sorta... it broke once, as icehog said, i sent it in to them and they sent me back a new one. coolio.

but, does anyone ever talk about how difficult it is to cut with the xikar? without the "handles" like a traditional guillotine cutter, there's really nothing to grip. too often, the cutter has slipped out of my fingers. it's really very awkward. it's a beautiful looking cutter, but don't tell my friend - i'm on the palio group buy! ;-)


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

If you call Xikar the first thing they will tell you is take it to your nearest b/m and they will replace for free. B/M's will take it without any questions asked. I had a few of the light weights that were just not durable, after the 2nd one broke I took it in, paid the extra $10 difference and got the all metal. Not a problem after that. 

I also picked up a pailo on a group buy here near last xmas for my wife. She wanted a purse cutter. I use it every now and then when out with her, but I have to say I am glad I am not carrying it around every day. Much bigger feel then the xikar and does not fit in the pocket nearly as nice.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't own a Xikar cutter, but I tried my friends out last night on a Sublime, Monte C, and Cazadores... all the Xikar cut perfect. He has had it a few years without an issue. I like the more traditional, single blade cutters, but I can not find any fault with the job the Xikar does.

Never tried the Pailo.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The xikar is ot bad at all it is a matter of prefrence, I for one prefer my palio it is much easeir to use and I like the ergonomic feel that it has.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Haven't tried an Xicar, but I love my Palio!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They both cut very well.

I just like the feel of the Palio a bit better when cutting the cigar.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had a xikar that was a gift for some time now and have been very pleased. It's held up well and cuts quick and clean.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

it will probably be Palio for me when I can find the spare change for one. I seem to have lost my Xikar a week or two after MMH and have been making do with cheapies for a while. A *good* cutter is a beautiful thing, especially when you have used a cheapie and it tore your wrapper.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I love my Xikar, and the life time warranty rocks. Take a Xikar lighter or cutter to any merchant who sells them and on the spot you got a new one. How cool is that!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Bought a Xikar and used it about 5 times. Just don't like the way it handles or cuts. Waiting patiently for the Palio.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> i have a xikar - a gift from a friend. i like it, sorta... it broke once, as icehog said, i sent it in to them and they sent me back a new one. coolio.
> 
> but, does anyone ever talk about how difficult it is to cut with the xikar? without the "handles" like a traditional guillotine cutter, there's really nothing to grip. too often, the cutter has slipped out of my fingers. it's really very awkward. it's a beautiful looking cutter, but don't tell my friend - i'm on the palio group buy! ;-)


Although I use my Palio more often, I still use my XiKar at times. I find that if I set it down on a flat surface and stand the cigar in it, it shaves off the top of the cap perfectly. Much easier than using it to cut while holding it in the air. :2


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

I love my Palio. Works great every time. The Xikar looks cool, but hate how it works. Gifted it away. One that doesn't get much love, but I use it as much as the Palio, is my Zino double blade cutter.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

My Xikar is OK. I've actually stopped using it when I discovered the Havana Cutter. The Havana gives me cleaner cuts. Not bad for a sub-$5 device...

But I'm also in on the Palio group buy. By all accounts, should be nice :ss


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Xikar Xi2, and love it. But I'm in the Palio group buy, so I'll be able to compare.  It also means I can leave one cutter and one lighter at work w/ my small humi, and leave one cutter and one lighter at home, and I don't have to worry about remembering to bring stuff in or home.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I have a xiKar that I have abused, and it continues to work well. I have used a palio too, and am getting one soon (you know, for backup purposes). A friend of mine bought a xiKar Friday, and it broke on him over the weekend. I told him about the warranty, he was very happy. 

Like icehog said, works great on a flat surface too :tu


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

You guys are probably right. I was just mad that the only cutter I brought with me broke before I even used it once. I am sure I will have it replaced and go on to enjoy many years of fine cutting!


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is the end of the story:

I was set to send the cutter to xikar for a replacement but the people at cbid contacted me first and informed me that a replacement was on the way and they would send a label to return the broken one.

Great customer service at cbid. Thanks guys!! (actually it was a lady)


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the Xikar looks beautiful, but trying to get it around a La Gloria Cubana Series R No. 7, its impossible.

Xikars dont seem to work with large RG cigars. Palio...no problem.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Cbid comes through again!


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

IMHO I think having a xikar is a status thing...its a pretty looking thing but dosent fuction as well a palio... a palio is a no frills cutters that does its job very well...a xikar on the other hand (in my experiance) looks nicer then it cuts....I know I know people are gonna say you can do this this and this trick to get a smooth cut with a xikar cutter but...with a palio all you have to do is open and close...done deal... palio > xikar


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I have the Xikar, Palio and Zino -

The Xikar is the best cutter - hands down - then the Zino then the Palio. I have gifted away the Palio I purchased - but do use the one I received as a gift - occassionally.

I use the little club stogie havana cutter quite frequently as well.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

joed said:


> I have the Xikar, Palio and Zino -
> 
> The Xikar is the best cutter - hands down - then the Zino then the Palio. I have gifted away the Palio I purchased - but do use the one I received as a gift - occassionally.
> 
> I use the little club stogie havana cutter quite frequently as well.


So weird. I have all of them as well, and put them in the exact opposite order. I really prefer the Palio's cut, think the Xikar pinches too much, and put the Zino somewhere in the middle. The Xikar sits in the bottom of my accessories drawer along with a the three-bladed cigar scissors and a bunch of cheap guillotine and double-guillotine cutters. I think that the Xikar multi-tools pinch, too, but they can be handy.

As far as the Havana Cutter goes, I think I have eight or ten of them left, and keep one every place I think I might get stuck without a cutter: briefcase, office drawer, car, golf bag, bedroom, etc. They are great cutters for the money.

Edit: of course, I've also been known to use my fingernails on more than a few occasions. And, to be honest, as long as you're smoking a Cuban parejo, they work just about as well as any cutter on the market (just pinch around the cap and pull it off), but it's a little slower and doesn't look quite as good while sitting in a nice restaurant. The technique is also a pretty good way to demonstrate to new (and sometimes old) cigar smokers just how little of the cigar they need to cut off.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

croatan said:


> As far as the Havana Cutter goes, They are geat cutters for the money.


not only that, but they are _great_ cutters as well.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

mikey burr said:


> IMHO I think having a xikar is a status thing...its a pretty looking thing but dosent fuction as well a palio... a palio is a no frills cutters that does its job very well...a xikar on the other hand (in my experiance) looks nicer then it cuts....I know I know people are gonna say you can do this this and this trick to get a smooth cut with a xikar cutter but...with a palio all you have to do is open and close...done deal... palio > xikar


Gotta disagree on Xikar as a status thing...unless we are talking the special editions like this http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1179,00.html. But for the most part they are similar in price to the Palio at least for the punches and Xi2.

If I were getting a cutter for status, I would go ST Dupont, Davidoff, Dunhill, Lagiole.

I vary between the xikar and palio...like them both and the havana for travel....but I want a lagiole at some point.


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

My Xikar has performed flawlessly since I bought it more than two years ago and has shown itself to be extremely durable. Also, Xikar sent me a leather case for free!

That must have been some HARD carpet for it to break the cutter.:ss


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

jgros001 said:


> Gotta disagree on Xikar as a status thing...unless we are talking the special editions like this http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1179,00.html. But for the most part they are similar in price to the Palio at least for the punches and Xi2.
> 
> If I were getting a cutter for status, I would go ST Dupont, Davidoff, Dunhill, Lagiole.
> 
> I vary between the xikar and palio...like them both and the havana for travel....but I want a lagiole at some point.


I think status was too strog of a word...but I do believe the hype beast is running high on the xikar cutter... some post I see on the boards would have you to believe that the xikar cutter is so good that it would cut off gods own finger...hahahahah...well maybe not...any whoo... palio and xikars are both good quality cutters...but the palio is just "a cut above"
Hahahahah...don't believe the hype beast


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I wish my teeth came with a lifetime warranty. 

Pailo and not just because Mark has a nice butt. :r

Easier to make a perfect cut with them. Both have the potential just happens more often for me with the Pailo.

Then again, 99% of the time I use a havana cutter. The pain of loss makes the pailo a herf tool vs a daily user.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I used my Xikar for the first time in a very long time yesterday and found it pinched the cigar I was cutting and did not make a nice cut. My palio on the other hand is magic.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

IMHO, the Xicar is an ergonomic nightmare.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a Xikar Xi-306 and I absolutely love it. Every cut is perfect and since it's the higher-end model it's completely solid. Nice thing is that you can take it apart for cleaning or whathaveyou.

I think Xikar makes a great product and the lifetime warranty made it that much sweeter.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce said:


> IMHO, the Xicar is an ergonomic nightmare.


Maybe someone needs to show you how to hold it! If you can handle the pipe, tamper and lighter all at the same time - how does the cigar cutter give you a problem.:r :r p

I think that the ergomonics are one of the best things about it - that and how dang sharp it is - straight cut every time.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Like Rich said at MMH I,
set the Xikar on the table flat, insert your Robusto, Corona, whatever and while the cutter is still flat on the table CLIP IT. It works pretty darn well that way. 

The Palio may be better but my Xikar works aok that way. Doesn't work on torps though.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

The only time I ever use my Xikar is when I can't remember where I put my Palio.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

As I said, I have both and like both. My Palio gets more use. 

Interestingly enough, my XiKar broke last week. I sent it to them, and had it back repaired in 5 days....pretty good turnaround.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> As I said, I have both and like both. My Palio gets more use.
> 
> Interestingly enough, my XiKar broke last week. I sent it to them, and had it back repaired in 5 days....pretty good turnaround.


I know I'll eventually get a Palio. It's almost inevitable. THe more $$ I make the more cigar and cigar stuff I buy.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> They both cut very well.
> 
> I just like the feel of the Palio a bit better when cutting the cigar.


:tpd:


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have never used a palio, but I have heard great things. I do love xikar...but that's just me 

One thing to correct. The Xikar warrenty should be worked out through Xikar...NOT your local B&M. As soon as you buy your Xikar product, you go to Xikar.com and register your cutter/lighter. After it is registered, you then contact them. A retailer cannot afford to to refund all Xikar product and hope we can get things worked out through Xikar; plus, it's just too much work. The website is pretty easy to deal with and it's a lot easier for your local shops  

Rock on!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bobb said:


> I have never used a palio, but I have heard great things. I do love xikar...but that's just me


Same here until I got my Palio.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

"have never used a palio, but I have heard great things. I do love xikar...but that's just me."

I have the Mean Sardine and the regular xikar cutters. 
The M.S. is perfect for shaving off the right amount of cap, perfect every time.
But I know once I start making more $$, I see a pailo in my future


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I have both and have sampled many different kinds of cutters but its ALWAYS the Palio for me.

Best cutter I've used hands down


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Best cutter I've used hands down


i have to agree with dustin on this one, but again i am clouded cuz the owner of Xikar never gave me a Davidoff! thanks marc!

seriously i like the Xikar, but LOVE my palio! I own and have used swiss army, dunhill, davidoff, xikar, and IMHO my palio is truly "A cut above"


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I've had 2 Xikars, my first one became difficult to use, I think one of the internal "springs" broke, then it just came apart. That was like 6-7 years ago...and I didn't realize they had a lifetime warranty. I currently use an Xi3 that works well, but is not as fluid in action as I'd like. But I have 2 Palios on the way, thanks to Bigwaved's group buy, and will be able to compare for myself once and for all soon... :tu


----------

